# 99 F550 w/ 9FT and V Box Spreader For Hire CHICAGO AREA



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

99 F550 w/ 9FT and V Box Spreader For Hire CHICAGO AREA

Truck will be located in the South Burbs so I'd prefer to stay in that area. I've been plowing for 12 plus years. No accidents. 
Would prefer to keep the truck in this area but will travel to the north side is price is right. Email me, Call or Text [email protected] 
815-272-6029 Tony. Leave VM if I don't answer. Thanks!


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

to the snow filled top!


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

Available for Thursday hit me up.


----------

